
Gorgias Raises $1.5M in Seed Funding - rogerfernandezg
The company just raised $1.5 million from Charles River Ventures, Amplify Partners and Kima Ventures.
======
rogerfernandezg
[https://assist.ai](https://assist.ai) does a similar job with a system that
helps agents answer tickets quicker and with less effort. Tracking every
single question and answer written by each team and reuse this content to
provide suggested answers proactively.

